# Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na Na BATMAN!!!!!



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Nashville Cityscape.

To clear up some of the confusion. This thread is titled the way it is, because the building on the left (AT&T Building, previously known as the Bellsouth Building) is known as the "Batman Building."

Let me add that this photograph was taken a long time ago, and I no longer have the original version. So, you get the low-res watermarked version.

View attachment 40666

C&C Welcome, except if you're user name is Buckster, then I don't care to hear it.  JK


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 31, 2013)

This thread got deleted, then you repost it?!?!

 Go outside and take a new photo.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 31, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> C&C Welcome, except if you're user name is Buckster, then I don't care to hear it.  JK


I guess the truth hurts.  JK

It's too bad he's got me on ignore, or he could see this and learn something: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...m/322791-distortion-barrel-vs-keystoning.html  JK


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

Wait... what... happened?  

Man.  I got to church... have a nice lunch with some new friends... and I come back and find out I've missed something.

Again.

No wonder I used to not get anything done when I was here full time.  :lmao:


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> This thread got deleted, then you repost it?!?!
> 
> Go outside and take a new photo.



It got deleted on the regard of a moderator asking me to repost, because of people like you fogging up my thread.


Here's how basic choice works. If you like what you read, then read it. If you don't like to read something, then don't. It's as simple of that. No need for you or anyone here to complicate a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well if you are going to take the time to repost, why not take the time to fix the distortion?  Since you said it would be an easy fix for you. You have to admit, the photo would be stronger with it fixed.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> You have to admit, the photo would be stronger with it fixed.



Nope, I've said several times that I don't think it takes away from the photograph, and doesn't bother me any. Listen, man. I've been using photoshop for 15+ years (That's not a joke, or an exaggeration. I've used every single version from 5.0 and forward. Before I stopped 2 years ago, I had done Graphic Design on a professional level for a decade. I don't need your mocking replies like "Since you said it would be an easy fix for you.") It is a very easy fix for me. Case being, if I wanted it done I would already have done it.

I've got an idea for you. If it doesn't appease you, then why don't you come to Nashville, take one yourself, fly your happy butt all the way back to Orlando, pop it in photoshop and fix it yourself?

I really don't have time for these irrelevant comments. If you are offering this as critique, then you should have expressed it as so. Your reply should have read something closer to "IMO, it would look better if you fixed the distortion, but that's just me."

Instead of insinuating that I believe something I absolutely do not believe. Now, stop fogging up my thread, if you don't have anything useful to say.


----------



## Parker219 (Mar 31, 2013)

^ With an attitude like that, do us all a favor and "ignore" the entire forum.


----------



## Juga (Mar 31, 2013)

Batman doesn't live in Nashville...just saying



!!!!!!!!!!DEJA VU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> ^ With an attitude like that, do us all a favor and "ignore" the entire forum.



It's not about having an "attitude." It's about the fact that you went the way you did with the comment. My point was this, man. In CS4+, it has an automatic lens correction feature. To fix the distortion issues with the photograph, it's literally as simple as clicking a button. However, I didn't think it was worth the time, as I didn't feel it takes away from the photograph. Now, if you respectfully disagree with this statement. Then, in a reply to this post, you can express that interest.

However, to rekindle a flame started in the thread that was deleted, in a possible situation that could start it all over again, is a bit uncalled for.

Not only can it be done with the click of a button, it's also VERY accurate:


----------



## amolitor (Mar 31, 2013)

The distortion is fine. It's a thing, whatever. It definitely helps create a sense of "bigness". Fixing it or not is really a "pick your cliche" game.

I am more bothered by the unattractively blown out sunburst. It might be better on your screen, but what I see is a nasty white blob. Careful use of curves might, or might not, allow you to sneak up on the blown out section through a more appealing gradient. The wires across the foreground are also sort of unappealing. I would like the photograph better if EITHER they were gone, OR if they were more obvious. They does this disappearing trick against the buildings which is just, eh.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The distortion is fine. It's a thing, whatever. It definitely helps create a sense of "bigness". Fixing it or not is really a "pick your cliche" game.
> 
> I am more bothered by the unattractively blown out sunburst. It might be better on your screen, but what I see is a nasty white blob. Careful use of curves might, or might not, allow you to sneak up on the blown out section through a more appealing gradient. The wires across the foreground are also sort of unappealing. I would like the photograph better if EITHER they were gone, OR if they were more obvious. They does this disappearing trick against the buildings which is just, eh.




I actually agree with the power line statement 100%, they are very distracting IMO, i should have cloned them out. As for the sunburst... your monitor maybe? I'm not having that issue on my end. I mean, the sun is blown out... but in a tiny portion, it doesn't extend the blown areas to anywhere except for the small area that the sun would be.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay people... let's keep it civilized in here.  I removed the original thread because there was just too much vitriol to clean out of it and suggested that Aaron repost.  Feel free to post your objective opinions and thoughts on the OP's image, but let's keep the personality out of it!


----------



## Juga (Mar 31, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Okay people... let's keep it civilized in here.  I removed the original thread because there was just too much vitriol to clean out of it and suggested that Aaron repost.  Feel free to post your objective opinions and thoughts on the OP's image, but let's keep the personality out of it!



So you want us to be robots...no fun. However I do like the image particularly the dramatic effect of the clouds.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 31, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Feel free to post your objective opinions and thoughts on the OP's image


Opinions, by their very nature, are subjective, not objective.

For your convenience...

Opinion: noun - a personal belief or judgment that is not founded on proof or certainty
Subjective: adjective - based on your own feelings and ideas and not on facts
Objective: adjective - based only on facts and not influenced by personal feelings or beliefs

Just sayin'...   



tirediron said:


> but let's keep the personality out of it!


Ahem...  Let's see...  First post...



AaronLLockhart said:


> C&C Welcome, except if you're user name is Buckster, then I don't care to hear it.


Riiiiiiiiiiiight! Good job with that whole "keep the personality out of it" thing.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Buckster said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to post your objective opinions and thoughts on the OP's image
> ...



Buckster, I have you removed from the ignore list. I also read your post in the other section. Good information. I thought that all of those types of distortion were caused by the barrel of the lens. Hence the term "barrel distortion." Good read.


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure if its irony or karma but I can surely remember the OP bashing on a 16 year old girl just the other day, and now your defending yourself over "distortion"  didn't get to read the 1st thread but this is just IMO


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> Not sure if its irony or karma but I can surely remember the OP bashing on a 16 year old girl just the other day....  IMO



1. If you are referring to the "duckface" picture in the avatar of another member, you might want to go back and re-read that thread. I never bashed her. I explained to her what another member was saying when THEY bashed her.

2. What does this have to do with this thread? Once again, if you can't keep on topic, GTFO, that is all.


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

so you hijacking that poor girls thread over a "duck face" was ok but me calling you out on your isn't???   Ok i got it now.  I see the kind of person you are.    GTFO????  lol  Cant take it than dont dish it out.   By the way was the distorted pic takien with your "GRIPPED" D7000 or GRIPPED D5000"


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

AaronLLockhart said:


> 1. If you are referring to the "duckface" picture in the avatar of another member, you might want to go back and re-read that thread. I never bashed her. I explained to her what another member was saying when THEY bashed her.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 31, 2013)

Why can't you dumb****s be grownups?

Seriously, WTF is wrong with you ****ing people here?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Why can't you dumb****s be grownups?
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you ****ing people here?



They're drunk.

All of them.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> so you hijacking that poor girls thread over a "duck face" was ok but me calling you out on your isn't???   Ok i got it now.  I see the kind of person you are.    GTFO????  lol  Cant take it than dont dish it out.   By the way was the distorted pic takien with your "GRIPPED" D7000 or GRIPPED D5000"



I didn't hijack her thread, they did, and then her reply was "Im not orange any lips aren't that big."

I then replied "it wasn't about that, it was more about that the "duckface" makes you look absolutely ridiculous."

Therefore, once again, I didn't do anything but explain to her what the OTHER person was saying. 

The picture was taken on my "gripped" D5000 (see, gripped is what we call a camera when it is equipped with a grip. Amazing how that works, isn't it?). Lastly, your last irrelevant comment has been flagged for removal. I suggest you get with the ballgame.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

I want a link to this duckface thread.

I feel we are kindred spirits.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 31, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Why can't you dumb****s be grownups?
> 
> Seriously, WTF is wrong with you ****ing people here?


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

I know what a grip is, lol.  I was pointing it out that the need to tell the world you have a grip on your camera is like saying "look at me I'm cool" unless of course that grip is giving you better ISO performance.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> I know what a grip is, lol.  I was pointing it out that the need to tell the world you have a grip on your camera is like saying "look at me I'm cool" unless of course that grip is giving you better ISO performance.



Because one of them I spent about $300.00 on, so I'm pretty proud I have it. Some people put a $50.00 filter in their camera specs, and you're telling me I can't put a $300.00 grip in mine?

Once again, this is getting on topic. If you don't have anything to say about the photograph, move along.


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

e.rose said:


> I want a link to this duckface thread.
> 
> I feel we are kindred spirits.



here is one, there is another one about duck faces too.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/322147-high-key.html


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

as long as you are replying back to me than im on topic.  we are having a discussion.  until you go tell mom and dad on me, for what idk... lol


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I want a link to this duckface thread.
> ...




LMAO!!!!! I went about using the wrong words in that thread. I wasn't intending to degrade her... and I even think we got to that later in the thread. I was just trying to get her to realize there is no such thing as a "Natural" light photographer. If there was, the photographer would only shoot in the sunlight, which is almost impossible.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> as long as you are replying back to me than im on topic.  we are having a discussion.  until you go tell mom and dad on me, for what idk... lol




Really, you might want to read the topic again. I'm pretty sure the topic is on a black and white photograph of Downtown Nashville... however, I'm not certain where I could have gotten that idea?!?!?

Oh, yeah, that's right. I made the thread... yeah...


----------



## Juga (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> I know what a grip is, lol. I was pointing it out that the need to tell the world you have a grip on your camera is like saying "look at me I'm cool" unless of course that grip is giving you better ISO performance.



Very off topic but how does the grip help with ISO performance? If this is an obvious answer please don't bash me because I honestly don't know. I thought the grip is for extra battery power and less hand shake which could lessen blur...I am confused plus this is getting away from the man topic...the picture of Nashville that is in no way associated with Batman because that is GOTHAM! :meh:


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I want a link to this duckface thread.
> ...



TL;DR -- I saw no Duckface.

Unless you meant her avatar.  

I was under the impression that there was one posted for critique. 

I'm bored now.

Time for laundry.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 31, 2013)

Juga said:


> TMC said:
> 
> 
> > I know what a grip is, lol. I was pointing it out that the need to tell the world you have a grip on your camera is like saying "look at me I'm cool" unless of course that grip is giving you better ISO performance.
> ...




He's associating it with Batman cause in this here city, we call that tall building the "Batman building".  Cause... it sort of looks like Batman's... helmet?  (What *is* that on his head anyway?).


----------



## Rob99 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to start listing my cameras like I'm in nascar. My black rapid strapped, scan disk memory, b&w filter, op/tech rain sleeve, lens pen pro cleaned nikon gripped d700. 

I like the clouds in your picture.


----------



## Onerider (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you happen to have one of the L&C building at night? I like the image of the skyline by the way.


----------



## TMC (Mar 31, 2013)

You back peddled when the moderator slapped your B***s .  typical from what i see of your personality   I've made my point so i think im going to "GTFO" now.  thanks for your time G-man,  I know i have a better "grip" on things now and i feel much better.  :thumbsup:  I had no idea that a "grip" cost so much and its totally not cornball to post it in your signature.  Sorry


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

Onerider said:


> Do you happen to have one of the L&C building at night? I like the image of the skyline by the way.




No, it's very funny you mention that, though. I have made several attempts to photograph that building, and have never found a spot that I really liked the angle I had taken. I think they sign is awesome.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Mar 31, 2013)

TMC said:


> You back peddled when the moderator slapped your B***s .  typical from what i see of your personality   I've made my point so i think im going to "GTFO" now.  thanks for your time G-man,  I know i have a better "grip" on things now and i feel much better.  :thumbsup:  I had no idea that a "grip" cost so much and its totally not cornball to post it in your signature.  Sorry



And again... flagged. Goodbye


----------



## Onerider (Mar 31, 2013)

It's kinda cramped by that building. Maybe the only option would be near where you took this one.


----------



## kevinglover (Mar 31, 2013)

As a budding photographer I find all of this very damaging to my artistic development.  Moreover, I've run out of popcorn.


----------



## runnah (Mar 31, 2013)

This is great. I wish I could do more to fan the flame but I can't be bothered with following the whole story.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2013)

Okay, well that was an experiment disaster.  Everyone grab a camera and go outside and actually take some pictures okay?


----------

